# I think of everything else before sex and relationship



## gfcompletelylost (Feb 7, 2012)

I had started to not want to have sex about 6 months into our relationship (we have been together now for 1.5 years and we each have a child conceived from another relationship) I constantly think of other things that i could be doing other than having sex, ie, laundry, what to do for dinner during the week, the book i want to finish. About 5 months ago he came to me and told me he went back to his ex and had a relationship with her while he was with me . I decided that we can get past it. 3 months ago i found out that when i had thought we were finally getting out of debt he had went and got another loan behind my back. My depression has started to get the better of me and anxiety goes hand and hand with that. I WANT to be sexually active, i find my boyfriend very sexy and handsome. He really likes outfits and stuff like that but everytime he hints at that or anything to do with sex i get my back up, and start an argument instead, constantly pointing the finger at him. Im so lost at what is wrong with me and how to fix it. Im starting to get to the point where maybe i should just ask for some time alone to get back to me, but i know in my heart that is not what i want, i just want my sex drive back and not to think about anything.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

gfcompletelylost said:


> i get my back up, and start an argument instead, constantly pointing the finger at him. Im so lost at what is wrong with me and how to fix it.


What are the arguments about? Maybe you really have a problem with him and just dont think you should?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

He's disloyal. How do you figure a more active sex life will change that?


----------

